

Gruber hints at deep Twitter integration in iOS 5 - orofino
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/05/31/twitter-ios-5

======
orofino
I would guess the most likely next step is integration similar to what is seen
in Android with contacts existing on the phone.

I could also mean an almost de facto replacement of text messages.

